# Henry Rifles



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Thinking of pulling the trigger on a Henry lever action Big Boy in either the .357 or .45LC. This would mostly be a plinking gun with an occasional hog hunt thrown in. 

I like the idea of the .357 because it would be a good excuse to get a matching wheel gun later on. Plus I could shoot the cheaper .38 special when I’m punching holes in paper.

I suspect both would put down pigs with a well placed shot at under 100 yards. But one might be better than the other.

Would love hear some opinions.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Go with the .357. For the reasons you listed it’s more versatile than the .45LC being able to shoot .38’s out of it. The .357 is more than capable of cancelling out a hog. The .45LC is cool but harder to find ammo for. And a lot that you find are the cowboy action loads that aren’t worth a flip for hunting (loaded really light). I have a Ruger Vaquero .45LC and it’s fun to plink with. I also have a .44mag rifle and wish I had the .357 version to match my S&W 686 plus. 

Henry’s are great levers too!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

HENRY is great and made in USA


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

I got the 45 because I had a 45 Vaquero. The Henry can be loaded pretty hot, I think to about 1200 fps with 255 jacketed HP. Ammo is expensive $40+ per box. However, handloads are no different in other ammo. The 45 makes a BIG hole!
I replaced the bbl mounted buckhorn sights with a receiver mounted peep.

Bottom line, fun gun to shoot.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm a 44 mag fan. Rifle and matching blued Ruger Redhawk. With leverevolution ammo a 44 mag rifle is devastating to Texas deer and hogs to 150 yards or so.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Man, I just sold my dad's .357 mag Big Boy on here recently. It was a really cool gun. Very slick. It was pretty heavy for its size, so there was little recoil at all, even with .357 +P ammo. I agree with the .357 being more versatile. .44 Mag would be great, but I am no fan of shooting those out of pistols. My wrist hurts thinking about it. I know, I have girly wrists. LOL. 



Some of the new ones have a side loading gate, which is the reason I sold Dad's. I like the tube magazine loading, but it's somewhat cumbersome. Adding a side loading gate really ups the useful/handiness factor.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I would go 357 Mag simply because you have more ammo choices available at most stores that sell ammo. 45 Colt is less available and most of the stuff you see is cowboy action loads. If you reload, that may not be an issue.

I got a Henry X Lever in 44 Mag. I like it a lot. Not near as heavy as the octagon barrel models.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you reload your own ammo, the 45LC if far more versatile. It can be loaded mild with light bullets and Trailboss or similar powders, or up to above 44mag energy levels with heavier bullets and magnum type powders.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I've done just what you're suggesting.
Got a Henry Golden Boy .357 and a Ruger Vaquero .357
Don't shoot .38 through the Henry unless they're +P loads.
They no likey. Doesn't like em. Doesnt pattern for ****.
.357 or .38+P loads..drive tacks


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I would have said 357 Mag, but I got a Henry last year in 44 Mag. 

The only other suggestion is to look at the Henry models that have a loading gate.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, after over a year of searching online, I got an email from Henry that was worded like an apology for this past year's past supply issues. They also stated several reasons for why this was, not the least of which was Covid and high demand. 

I wrote back kinda taking them to task. I explained it sure didn't stop them from flooding my email with advertisements for guns no one could actually purchase.

Their response was that if I still wanted one of their guns (I do), I was to place an order through an authorized dealer, and they would make sure I got it within 60~90 days. 

I placed an order/down payment this past Saturday. Time will tell if Henry holds up their end of this deal. Either way, I'll let y'all know my experience.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad you got some feedback from Henry...they are a good company, however...I would have gone with the Rossi 92 in .357 mag. Great rifle, true to the design on the Winchester 92 and shoots very well. Some have some issues with them but I haven't had any with mine.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Glad you got some feedback from Henry...they are a good company, however...I would have gone with the Rossi 92 in .357 mag. Great rifle, true to the design on the Winchester 92 and shoots very well. Some have some issues with them but I haven't had any with mine.


I'm sure the Rossi is a fine gun, and definitely less expensive, but I wanted to support a US company.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh I get it, I have 4 Henry rifles and they are all good. Just like that 92 in .357


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Well Henry came through! You can't order directly from Henry, but apparently if you get ahold of the right person in the company, they'll make it happen. 

Most dealers were telling me that I'd wait another year on this gun as they had no control over when they would receive it after ordering one. Carter's Country expressed skepticism even after they placed the order 2 months ago. When CC's called me on Wednesday to tell me I could pick it up on Friday, they wanted to know how I got it to show up so quickly. Apparently they have a waiting list and I was pretty far down on it. 

So thrilled to get it! Enjoy the staged photo, and no, I would never discharge a gun in that manner.


----------

